# [October 23, 2010] Indiana State (4-2) vs. North Dakota State (4-3)



## Jason Svoboda

*vs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Indiana State Sycamores (4-2) at North Dakota State Bison (4-3)*
*Fargodome - Fargo, ND*
*Saturday, October 23, 2010 *
*Kickoff: 4:00pm EST*​


----------



## Callmedoc

Should be a good game...I see no reason why we cant beat the Bison...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Dgreenwell3 said:


> Should be a good game...I see no reason why we cant beat the Bison...


I'd love to have that mentality, but until we beat someone on the road, I'm cautiously optimistic. This is a good team we're going to play and on their home turf in a game they must have to move back up in the standings... it's a powderkeg giving off sparks. 

If the Valley has proven anything this year, it is about matchups. It will be interesting to see how we match up with the Bison this year. They really beat us up on the ground last year and ran away with it 56-17. Hopefully our defense throws that film on so they can play some inspired ball next Saturday -- at least we won't have to worry about not having the wrong cleats in the mud. For the Bison fans on here, how are your corners? Since we have a pretty good air attack, those matchups will be interesting if the Bison corners aren't up to par.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

This is not like the last few weeks where I was truly expecting a win, but it is amazing how last year in the game we only thought about how bad we were going to get beat and now this year we really have a chance to win every game.


----------



## bent20

I certainly like the speed of our defense on an indoor turf better than I did on the muddy field at WIU. Our front seven has to bring it against their run and offensively we have to exploit their weaknesses. It is a winnable game but so was this one and look at what we had to do to pull it out. It will be a fight for sure. I also don't like the travel. It is a long journey for an MVC game.


----------



## Callmedoc

I see us being more effective runnign the ball after seeing what Illinois State did to them...Illinois State did have a decent attack on the ground against them...


----------



## bent20

And having said all that BRING ON THE BISON!!!!! We can do it!!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Believe the back that really burnt us bad last year is also graduated. Paschall?


----------



## Callmedoc

Big physical backs have been our downfall when our offense can't score...now that we can keep our offense on the field longer than three players regularly I don't think we will have the same issues on the ground... remember last year we were missing several defensive starters especially in our linebacking corps....


----------



## tjbison

Ok this game should be interesting, I will admit I know nothing about the Trees, as I think most in the conference are a little shocked (not a smack shot just saying).  With that Yesterday our 2nd string QB put up 3 turnovers in the red zone as we could run the ball with ease on them but left 21 points on the field due to that.  He aslo had some nice throws in 25-30 MPH wind and a 48 yd TD run.  Our backs are Fast and elusive #8 DJ McNorton better not get in the open as he will be gone, #28 Mike Sigers is only 5-8 so he can be a hard one to catch, we rotate between 4 different runners so they don't get tired.  We do have a passing game also with #81 Warren Holloway and #11 Justin Howard leading that core.  On D we actually have a pass D-fense this year and some guys with speed, our D-line is on a 7 man rotation also so they too don't tire easily.

We do have Key injuries though, Starting QB Brock Jensen out with a Broken Collarbone, Starting CB Brenden Pierre Broken Wrist, Starting DE and MVFC All Conference player Mathew Gratzek strained knee, starting LB Matt Anderson Neck Injury, LB Chad Wilson Broken Thumb (playing with a cast but had hard time tackling yesterday) LB Preston Evans is banged up but playing not 100%

Overall I think you will see a much different team at home than the one that just finished its 2 game road trip, hopefully its a good game and injury free, see ya Saturday


----------



## goindystate

interesting tidbit about next weekend's game.....N. Dak St. has not won a home game against *any* MVFC team since 2008, their last win in Fargo vs. an MVFC team.........Indiana State

it's high time the Sycamores end that dreadful road losing streak and go into Fargo and WIN!

Beat Missouri State......check
Beat N. Dak. St.
Beat S. Dak. St
Beat UNI
Beat YSU
Beat SIU


----------



## Callmedoc

Just interesting to see the Sagarin rankings.... check out 27 and 28
1 Delaware AA = 72.11
2 Northern Arizona AA = 71.53
3 Stephen F. Austin AA = 69.43
4 Western Illinois AA = 68.69
5 Appalachian State AA = 68.68
6 Montana State AA = 68.29
7 Eastern Washington AA = 67.46
8 Villanova AA = 67.35
9 Jacksonville State AA = 66.63
10 William & Mary AA = 65.87
11 James Madison AA = 65.60
12 Wofford AA = 64.30
13 Sam Houston State AA = 64.13
14 Montana AA = 64.08
15 New Hampshire AA = 63.51
16 Furman AA = 63.18
17 Sacramento State AA = 62.91
18 Chattanooga AA = 62.46
19 South Alabama AA = 62.12
20 Cal Poly-SLO AA = 60.36
21 Massachusetts AA = 60.07
22 South Dakota State AA = 60.06
23 Northern Iowa AA = 60.00
24 Robert Morris AA = 59.88
25 Portland State AA = 59.78
26 Jacksonville AA = 59.72
27 North Dakota State AA = 59.62
28 Indiana State AA = 59.61
29 Southern Utah AA = 58.99
30 Georgia Southern AA = 58.76
31 Liberty AA = 58.52
32 Richmond AA = 56.85
33 SE Missouri State AA = 56.24
34 Weber State AA = 56.09
35 Bethune-Cookman AA = 56.00


----------



## Bally #50

If that was actually accurate, it bodes well for the TREES the rest of the season, now doesn't it?


----------



## goindystate

I agree, EVERY game the rest of the season is VERY winable for ISU, they just have to go in to every game saying "Hey, we CAN win this game" and then go out and do it. 

People talk about ISU making the I-AA playoffs, but 1 more loss and they're out of it, unless they win the MVFC auto bid, gotta have 7 wins vs. I-AA teams to qualify. 



Bally #44 said:


> If that was actually accurate, it bodes well for the TREES the rest of the season, now doesn't it?


----------



## new sycamore fan

TJ--wow, that's a big hit on the injury front.  We've been very lucky so far, having lost very little time from starters with injuries.  It should be an exciting game.  Our players definitely know about the need to win one on the road, and will be geared up, but having said that, it will be a tall task.  Paschall killed us last year--did he wind up making a roster?  He was clearly the best back in the MVFC, and my kid thought he and Donaldson were the best backs he's played against.


----------



## Callmedoc

I would say that the problems with Paschall had alot to do with Our offense not being able to move the ball and allow our defense to rest...


----------



## tjbison

new sycamore fan said:


> TJ--wow, that's a big hit on the injury front.  We've been very lucky so far, having lost very little time from starters with injuries.  It should be an exciting game.  Our players definitely know about the need to win one on the road, and will be geared up, but having said that, it will be a tall task.  Paschall killed us last year--did he wind up making a roster?  He was clearly the best back in the MVFC, and my kid thought he and Donaldson were the best backs he's played against.



Yeah some key injuries and it showed on Saturday we also have some of the minor game to game linger things especially with our 6'7" TE Matt Veldman who when healthy is a beast, Paschall was signed with NE but released not sure where he is now.


----------



## niklz62

is this game going to be webcast or available on tv?


----------



## goindystate

more than likely on channelsurfing.net, but you'll need to check right up til gametime on Saturday



niklz62 said:


> is this game going to be webcast or available on tv?


----------



## Callmedoc

I would look for use the run game to accordion their Zone defense abit...once we get those safeties sneak down, expect an over the top throw to hilton..


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Just taking a look at stats:

*NDSU - **http://web1.ncaa.org/football/exec/rankingSummary?org=493&year=2010*

Scoring Offense 64th - 23.1ppg
Total Offense 71st - 332ypg
Rushing Offense 47th - 154.4ypg
Passing Offense 71st - 177.6ypg

Scoring Defense 20th - 19.3ppg
Total Defense 81st - 375.1ypg
Rushing Defense 97th - 194.4ypg
Pass Defense 40th - 180.7ypg

*State - **http://web1.ncaa.org/football/exec/rankingSummary?year=2010&org=305*

Scoring Offense 6th - 37.3ppg
Total Offense 9th - 431.7ypg
Rushing Offense 11th - 234.7ypg
Passing Offense 56th - 197ypg

Scoring Defense 75th - 28ppg
Total Defense 55th - 347.7ypg
Rushing Defense 93th - 182ypg
Pass Defense 30th - 165.7ypg


----------



## ming01

Jason Svoboda said:


> I'd love to have that mentality, but until we beat someone on the road, I'm cautiously optimistic. This is a good team we're going to play and on their home turf in a game they must have to move back up in the standings... it's a powderkeg giving off sparks.
> 
> If the Valley has proven anything this year, it is about matchups. It will be interesting to see how we match up with the Bison this year. They really beat us up on the ground last year and ran away with it 56-17. Hopefully our defense throws that film on so they can play some inspired ball next Saturday -- at least we won't have to worry about not having the wrong cleats in the mud. For the Bison fans on here, how are your corners? Since we have a pretty good air attack, those matchups will be interesting if the Bison corners aren't up to par.



Our corners are not exceptional, but not bad either.  Our best corner is a redshirt freshman in Marcus Williams.  One pick this year, arguably our best athlete on the team and is a decent cover guy.  He does struggle tackling at times but rarely gives up the big play.  Our other starting corner was knocked out for the year vs. Illinois St.  Our other guys getting playing time at that spot are older guys, but dont have much starting experience.  Our secondary has shown glimpses but tends to struggle tackling at times.  

The strong side corner and FS position are strengths.  But I consider our weak side corner and SS as weaknesses.  Our FS Daniel Eaves has stepped up this season.  He is one of our leaders in tackles, has 4 picks and seems to be improved in pass coverage.  As for our SS Cyrus Lemon.  I am not impressed with him.  His pass coverage is pretty abysmal and he's a not a very good tackler.


----------



## Cap'n Cat

Beers all around from Cap'n Cat if you win!!!


----------



## ming01

Hey Cat nice pic!

Any Sycamore fans going to be at the game on Saturday?  If so I highly suggest that you guys stop by the tailgating before the game.  It's located on the west side of the Fargo Dome.  You will be impressed.  Don't be afraid to stop and say hello to any Bison fans.  We are very friendly.  Some will even give ya a beer and some food!


----------



## 4Q_iu

*Charity Drive*

Anyone willing to contribute to a worthwhile charity?

I think we should take up a collection and buy that 'poor girl' some new clothes -- it looks like she's 'outgrown' her top.

Cash or coins -- it spends the same


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Some recent articles on NDSU and this weekend's game with State:

http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id/295376/group/Sports/
http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id/295266/
http://www.gobison.com/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_LANG=C&ATCLID=205014104&DB_OEM_ID=2400


----------



## goindystate

a new one from today's Fargo Paper

http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id/295492/

and from today's Trib Star

http://tribstar.com/sports/x1744209273/Sycamores-Sunshine-Boys-having-fun-in-Midwest


----------



## Jason Svoboda

More reading:

http://www.indianastatesman.com/spo...otal-game-against-ndsu-in-fargodome-1.1721664
http://www.kxnet.com/getArticle.asp?ArticleId=652370
http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id/295622/group/Sports/


----------



## goindystate

don't forget the game will probably be on www.channelsurfing.net tomorrow, so be sure to check, right up until gametime, and even after the game starts if it's not listed right away. Looking forward to seeing ISU play in person.


----------



## JamesHat

I find it quite interesting that there are 14 pages of discussion over on Bisonville regarding our game...they are really thinking about this one. 

:sycamores:


----------



## nwi stater

Lordy, if this was only a week later I could go,,Each fall we go to the Brainerd Lakes in Mn. which is only a couple hours away from.

fudge


----------



## goindystate

it seems to be like that every week JH, regardless of their opponent. I think there is more talk this week because they will seriously not be able to handle it if ISU wins tomorrow. All h-e-double L will break loose if we win. 



JamesHat said:


> I find it quite interesting that there are 14 pages of discussion over on Bisonville regarding our game...they are really thinking about this one.
> 
> :sycamores:


----------



## goindystate

their newspaper bloggers think they're gonna win in a blowout:

http://bisonmedia.areavoices.com/

At some point, streaks will end

Posted on October 22, 2010 by Jeff Kolpack
The weekly NDSU football predictions, although half sarcastic half the time, provide a good forum for mini jabs between the other three “geniuses” and myself. I wrote a column last week, basically saying my picks this year are brutal at best.

That being said, I feel a turnaround coming. And as for the football team, it could use a turnaround at home against Missouri Valley Football teams with the home squad dropping the last six at the dome to league teams. The odds say that will happen Saturday.

Indiana State comes in winners of three in a row. At some point, the streaks of these teams cannot continue and the biorhythms (remember that mathematical cycle fad?) say it will be sooner than later. *The Forum beat writer biorhythms say the Bison in a blowout tomorrow.*

Nothing would be greater than seeing ISU win in a blowout tomorrow to finally shut the doubters up.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Until they win on the road, this is what they can expect. Hopefully tomorrow is ground zero for road games. Honestly though, I'd be happy with a close loss. Disappointed we didn't win, but happy. This NDSU team has it's back to the wall and this is a must win game at home against a team that hasn't won a road game in ages.


----------



## Callmedoc

Hey guys, Not going to be able to make it to the game...my pops is under the weather and he has been sick alot lately...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Final reading before kickoff:

http://tribstar.com/sports/x693286170/ISU-feels-confident-about-finally-winning-on-the-road
http://www.greenwichtime.com/sports/article/True-freshmen-contributing-to-NDSU-football-718701.php
http://www.inforum.com/event/article/id/295811/group/Sports/
http://www.thedickinsonpress.com/event/article/id/41070/group/Sports/


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Nothing on channelsurfing for the game. Disappointing.


----------



## niklz62

it looks like it will be broadcast but you might have to pay for it (from the NDSU) press release for the week:

The game will be televised on the North Dakota NBC TV Network ... Valley
News Live (KVLY-TV, NBC, Channel 11/KXJB-TV, CBS, Channel 4, Fargo) sports director
Scott Peters; KFYR-TV (Channel 5, Bismarck) sports director Lee Timmerman, and former
Bison standout and current Moorhead High head coach Kevin Feeney are in the booth,
while Valley News Live weekend anchor Brian Shawn is on the sidelines ... The other network
stations include KMOT-TV (Channel 10, Minot), KQCD-TV (Channel 7, Dickinson) and
KUMV-TV (Channel 8, Williston).

*AND*

GoBISON.COM VIDEO/AUDIO/LIVE STATS: Follow on the Internet at GoBison.com
with live streaming video, audio (Bison Radio Network) and live in-game statistics.


----------



## niklz62

has anyone ever watched the game on sycamore vision?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hopefully they add it late. Just went to GoBison.com and it would be $9.95 for the video.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> has anyone ever watched the game on sycamore vision?


Watched basketball games on it last year. Was decent. What sucks is they raised the price from $69.95 to $84.95. Priced me out of it.


----------



## niklz62

I just paid a 1 month for $10.xx.  I hope that covers it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> I just paid a 1 month for $10.xx. I hope that covers it.


You're kosher. 

If you're watching on Sycamore Vision, the Bison just came onto the field. Pretty cool intro they've got.


----------



## jno2879

damn still not on channelsurfing....


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I went ahead and got Sycamore Vision. I figured I needed it for basketball season since I can only make a handful of games.


----------



## niklz62

the sycamore vision video and the espn radio live stream sync up pretty close so far


----------



## jno2879

is it already started?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Captains are 20, 74 and 92 for State. Thats Painter, Burke and Obaseki.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

We won the toss, opted to take the ball.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

jno2879 said:


> is it already started?


Getting ready to kickoff right now.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Gates and Cheeseborough back to return the kickoff.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

And we're off... Cheese at the 7 and returns to the 19. Not a good return as he looked tenative.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Gates stuffed for a loss on 1st down.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch to Hilton but Hilton gets BLASTED. Yikes. 20 yard gain.


----------



## niklz62

2 passes so far guys pretty wide open


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch to Hilton again over the middle. Looks like another gain of 20.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Handoff to Bell for a gain of one. Lots of dancing. Our offensive line is getting beat by their defensive line thus far on running plays.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch to the endzone to Goodlet incomplete... off his hands.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

3rd and 8.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Timeout Sycamores right before the snap.


----------



## niklz62

MAN he almost had that pass in the endzone


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> MAN he almost had that pass in the endzone


Yep. So close!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch incomplete on 3rd down. Lots of pressure and he had to roll out. Short hopped it to Goodlett. 4th down and we're going for it. In no mans land.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Poor punt by Fouch but a flag is down. Downed at the 3.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Illegal procedure on State. Blah.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Punt but another flag down.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

On us again. Ugh. We're punting again. Illegal formation. C'MON GUYS.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Punt to the 19 and muffed by NDSU but recovered on the 19.


----------



## niklz62

we cant have formation penalties


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Pass over the middle for 6-7.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Gave him 8. Rush on 2nd for 2-3 and they get a first.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> we cant have formation penalties


Especially back-to-back illegal formation penalties.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Quick out for 6-7.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Rush stuffed for a loss. Nice hometown spot however.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Pass knocked down and they'll be punting. Nice job pass D!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Deep punt to Kent and he returned it for a nice gain. At least a 15-20 yard return. Nice hometown spot for where Kent went down. Wish we got spots like this.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Quick out to Hilton for 5-6.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Wildcat to Gates handed to Bell for a couple. 3rd and 5. Blah.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch throws over Hilton's head and we're going to be punting. Gotta give him a chance to catch it. Bison defensive line is rattling our offensive line. 

Another penalty. Offside on NDSU. 5 yards and we get a 1st down.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch over the middle to Alex Jones for a nice gain. Probably a 15-20 yard gain.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Handoff to Cheeseborough for a couple. Jones completion was 23 yards.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Handoff to Gates and he is stuffed for a loss. Looks like Lough picked the wrong guy to block. Loss of 1-2.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch over the middle to Goodlet COMPLETE! Diving catch. First down.


----------



## niklz62

great catch


----------



## Jason Svoboda

First and goal!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Gates stuffed on 1st.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch to Goodlett and no call on PI. LB grabbed John's head IMO.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Pass across the middle to HIlton and we're stoned. 4th and goal. FG unit in.


----------



## jno2879

guess ill be listening to the game....cant get the site to let me purchase a package


----------



## Jason Svoboda

FG... 3-0 Sycamores.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Short kick and great return by the Bison to the 40. Flag on the field.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hold on the Bison. Ball moved back to the 15.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

NDSU with a gain of 4-5 on 1st.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Flush their QB out of the pocket and he hits the TE on the run. 1st down.


----------



## BigBlue79

they are keying on our rb's..play action...draws...connect on the screens...is their D-line handling the line of scrimmage or is there too many in the box...anyone who is watching let me know...got to get that run game going..


----------



## jno2879

dumb penalty


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Gain of 7 on an out route and Larry Carter makes a boneheaded PI hit out of bounds.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

PI on Bison for kicking a Sycamore on the ground. We stuffed their back and down counts. 2nd and 26.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Tell me how that wasn't an illegal formation? The right side of the line was a full yard and a half off the ball in the backfield.


----------



## jno2879

good defense state!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Again. Right side of the line are a full yard and a half off the ball. Anyhow, we stopped them. 4th and 10 and they're to punt.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fair catch at the 14.


----------



## jno2879

so im guessing ndsu doesnt have the offense that isu red and mizzery state had?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BigBlue79 said:


> they are keying on our rb's..play action...draws...connect on the screens...is their D-line handling the line of scrimmage or is there too many in the box...anyone who is watching let me know...got to get that run game going..


They're loading the box when the down and distance dictates running plays. On top of it, their defensive line is just pushing our offensive line off the ball.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

jno2879 said:


> so im guessing ndsu doesnt have the offense that isu red and mizzery state had?


Doesn't look like it. However, their offensive line is seeming to give their QB time to make throws. They are dinking and dunking for sure.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Pitch out to Bell for a gain of two. Nice open field tackle by NDSU.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Play action to Jones for a BIG GAIN. Probably 30 yards or so. Nice!


----------



## BigBlue79

ahh...who called it play action...to the TE's...jones could have a big game today if the game is called right....


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Unlike our run blocking, our pass pro has been very solid. 

Bell on 1st for about 3-4 yards.


----------



## Sturgisjeff

SDSU 17 -9 over YSU at the half


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Screen to Bell and he drops it. Ugh.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch sacked on a blitz up the middle. Loss of 10-15 yards. Another punt.

End of the first quarter... Sycamores 3-0.


----------



## niklz62

brought everyone on the sack.  i thought i saw a trainer blitzing.


----------



## BigBlue79

JUST CANT DROP THE BALL!!!!!....in these games it will come back to haunt you..


----------



## Sturgisjeff

Missouri State 28 Western Ill 21 fourth q


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Whew... punt almost blocked.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BigBlue79 said:


> JUST CANT DROP THE BALL!!!!!....in these games it will come back to haunt you..


Indeed. He could have got at least 4-5 and would have been a much more manageable 3rd down. 

LET'S GO D!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

QB keeper for a 5-6 yard gain.


----------



## Sturgisjeff

Missouri St 31 Western 21


----------



## BigBlue79

they are getting ready to throw deep this series...they've been setting it up with the dump passes...they will take a shot this time...they will throw it at number five


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Pitch to the RB and stuffed for gain of one. 3rd and 4. Awesome spot for the Bison.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

QB on the run and pass complete for a gain of 15 or so.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Stop them d!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Handoff up the middle for 8.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Jacolby missed the RB and would have been no gain and ended up being a 20 yard run.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Pass incomplete. 3rd and 3. Let's go D... hold them and force the FG.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sewall makes the stop! FG attempt coming up.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

33 yarder no good! Wide right. 

Somewhere Scott Norwood cringes.


----------



## jno2879

Missed fg yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## niklz62

midweek transfer from mo st.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Let's go O!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch along the seem to Kent for 20. Nice start!


----------



## niklz62

we're finding holes in the zone coverage


----------



## Jason Svoboda

There we go. Delayed handoff to Gates for 6-7.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

They gave Gates 8. 

Another handoff to Gates and it looks like it is only good for one. 3rd and 1.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Stuffed. C'mon O-Line... check your jocks boys!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bailed out by NDSU. Offsides. FIRST DOWN!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch deep to Hilton and knocked away. Hilton gets away with offensive PI. If Fouch wouldn't have overthrown him, it would have been 6.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Late hit on Gates, loss of 3... not called. Same thing we did on the sideline.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

3rd and 13. Fouch incomplete for Riston. No chance to catch it. Punt.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Pooch punt. Fair catch at 17.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> Late hit on Gates, loss of 3... not called. Same thing we did on the sideline.



i thought one of the guys on the sideline did something after the late hit.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

3-0 Sycamores with 7:51 left in the 1st half. 

We need to get a TD and that would really put some pressure on NDSU. If he would have just thrown that deep pass to Hilton with a little more oomph, it may be 10-0 right now.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> i thought one of the guys on the sideline did something after the late hit.


I don't know, but Gates went flying into their bench/wall area. Considering he pulled up at the sidelines, seems pretty hokey.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Nice hold. Better be called. Should have been a loss.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

2 holds on the offense. Half distance to the goal since. 1st and 18 from the 9.


----------



## niklz62

i thought there were 3 holds on that play.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Obaseki with pressure on the QB in the end zone... out of the tackle box so no IG call. 2nd and 18.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Well they get 10 back on that rush. Sewall with a missed tackle. 3rd and 9.


----------



## sycamores2

Jason Svoboda said:


> Again. Right side of the line are a full yard and a half off the ball. Anyhow, we stopped them. 4th and 10 and they're to punt.



As long as each linemans head is on the hip of the center then its legal. Behind that is illegal.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> Obaseki with pressure on the QB in the end zone... out of the tackle box so no IG call. 2nd and 18.



heads up play by ndsu qb


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Damnit!


----------



## niklz62

facemask?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SAFETY! 5-0 Sycamores. Man, missed a TD there.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Painter missed that TD there. Man, but we'll take the points!


----------



## Sturgisjeff

Final Missouri State 31 Western Ill 28


----------



## jno2879

radio guys thought it was ours and a touchdown. Damn!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> facemask?


No, he grabbed the helmet. Looks like the back of it.


----------



## niklz62

2 guys almost had it and it rolls into the O Lineman's hands


----------



## jno2879

Sturgisjeff said:


> Final Missouri State 31 Western Ill 28



wow that a big time final State could be in first if they win:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Poor free kick taken by Sewall and taken to midfield. Nice field position.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Sturgisjeff said:


> Final Missouri State 31 Western Ill 28



That'll shake up the standings.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Gates stuffed on 1st.


----------



## niklz62

they are really stuffing our run


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch DEEEEEEP to Hilton and there may be some PI here. Flag thrown.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

PI called and the announcers are complaining. Boo hoo!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch over the middle to Jones and he was hammered. Flag down.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Ineligible receiver on ISU. WHAT THE HELL!?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

They took the penalty. 1st and 15.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> Ineligible receiver on ISU. WHAT THE HELL!?



play action will get you.  i really liked that fake. nice looking play


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Pass over the middle to Jones. For 7 or so. 2nd and 8-9. Keep getting chunks.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Nice handoff to Lough. FIRRRRRST DOWN!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Handoff to Lough stuff for a loss of 3.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Slant to Kent for 7 or so. 3rd and 5-6. Convert this boys!


----------



## jno2879

Td!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TD HILTON! XP is good.

Sycamores 12, Bison 0


----------



## IndianaState45

is this game on any free websites?


----------



## niklz62

wide open. 

isu radio guys said "sycamores are on the board"  

3rd score?  come on guys


----------



## IndianaState45

wonder if we'll go for 2 with an odd score and the safety...probably not


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Short kick and BIG return past midfield.

How do you score and then have a big let down like that? C'mon special teams!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

QB completes on the run again for a nice gain.


----------



## JustAskin

sycamore vision is got it but very poor feed. looks like a slide show


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Gain of a yard on 1st. 2nd and 9. QB keeper for a first down. C'mon D... don't give those points back!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Pass for a 1st on 1st. Our tackling isn't sharp.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Timeout NDSU... Actually think that will help us. We look gassed. 

2nd and 2 coming out of the timeout.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Nice pass D by Burnett. 3rd and 2.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

First and goal from the 2-3. That sucks.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Touchdown Bison.


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Damn


----------



## Jason Svoboda

12-7 Sycamoes with 35 seconds left in the 2nd. That was doubly bad because they're going to get the ball back after the half. Man, missed opportunity there.


----------



## Sturgisjeff

23 sdsu 12 ysu  fourth quarter


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Nice kick taken by Gates and stopped at the 15. Maybe a gain of 11. Poor special teams blocking. They look like they're playing scared. 

Fouch takes a knee and NDSU calls a TO.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch another knee and we're going to go into the half up 12-7.

NDSU takes a timeout with 6 seconds left. WTF?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Someone should ask the Bison head coach what his thinking was there. That made absolutely no sense.


----------



## niklz62

why the timeouts?  is that the coach's favorite part of the game?


----------



## Eleven

We should have pulled a Marino and faked the knee and throw the ball deeeeeeeeep on the last play.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

At the half:

Total yards: 188 Sycamores, 164 NDSU
Pass yards: 175 Sycamores, 87 NDSU
Rush yards: 13 Sycamores, 77 NDSU

They're more balanced. Really like McNorton. He runs hard. Hopefully our guys get their feet back under themselves and come out with a mean streak in the 2nd half.


----------



## IndianaState45

No Joke...Fouch to Hilton


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

niklz62 said:


> why the timeouts?  is that the coach's favorite part of the game?



They're thinking the same thing in bisonville..
http://www.bisonville.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21416&page=24


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

reading about syc vision being choppy, is that dependant on your connection or is that a syc vision problem?


----------



## niklz62

Patriot_Sycamore said:


> reading about syc vision being choppy, is that dependant on your connection or is that a syc vision problem?



mine is fine.


----------



## Sturgisjeff

sdsu 30  ysu 12  4th   uni 7 -isured 0 1st


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Patriot_Sycamore said:


> reading about syc vision being choppy, is that dependant on your connection or is that a syc vision problem?


Mine isn't choppy, just piss poor quality.


----------



## Sturgisjeff

30 20 sdsu over ysu  4 minutes left in the game


----------



## JamesHat

Do we come out with an on-side kick to try to get the ball back?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

2nd half kickoff coming up here in a minute or so. Hopefully the defense comes out with a sense of purpose. We need a stop and keep the lead.


----------



## JamesHat

We need a bruising RB to compliment Bell's shiftyness.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

JamesHat said:


> Do we come out with an on-side kick to try to get the ball back?


Would be ballsy. They've been gashing us on the ground and I don't think we could afford to give them a short field.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

JamesHat said:


> We need a bruising RB to compliment Bell's shiftyness.


Lough is capable of this. The problem is that none of our runners are seeing anything by Bison linemen in front of them when they get the ball.


----------



## niklz62

my sycamore vision feed went choppy then i just restarted it and it was fine.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Kickoff to the 6 and returned to the 40. Ugh.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

McNorton stuff on 1st for a loss of 1-2.

Their special teams have absolutely OWNED us.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Screen to McNorton for a nice gain. 1st down. 17 yard gain.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Handoff for a gain of 9. Flag down.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Illegal shift negates nice run. 1st and 15.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

That said, they have found out our defense. We really need a concerted effort here and a score. 2 yard gain, 2nd and 13.


----------



## JamesHat

Jason Svoboda said:


> Lough is capable of this. The problem is that none of our runners are seeing anything by Bison linemen in front of them when they get the ball.


 I don't know, I'm not seeing it...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Shift into the I, Handoff and he drags Roberts 4-5 yards. 3rd and 6.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Nice stick by Carter and we stopped them. 4th and 3 coming up. Punt.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

High, booming kick into the end zone. Touch back.


----------



## Eleven

Nice hold... let's get another score!


----------



## Eleven

Jason Svoboda said:


> High, booming kick into the end zone. Touch back.



Jason, are you at the game?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch incomplete on 1st.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Eleven said:


> Jason, are you at the game?


No, Sycamore Vision.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Handoff to Gates for no gain. 2 flags on the field.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

1st flag is holding, 2nd is holding. 2nd and 20.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

C'mon guys, don't fall apart.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch to Riston to the 43. NICE THROW!


----------



## Callmedoc

Jason I would take this off your hands if I wasnt also helping my dad....1st down trees


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Quick out to Nut and smacked for a loss of 1.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch to Hilton for about 8-9. Bad spot IMO. 3rd and 3.


----------



## niklz62

pass pro pretty solid today


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bad throw by Fouch. Pick Six.


----------



## Eleven

Wow... worst result possible there...

3rd and 1 - passing... interception returned for a TD.


----------



## JamesHat

Shit!


----------



## JamesHat

Shake it off and come back out.


----------



## Callmedoc

Stay calm peeps...Ronnie has a short memory..gonna be ok...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Eleven said:


> Wow... worst result possible there...
> 
> 3rd and 1 - passing... interception returned for a TD.


Yeah, take a penalty and throw it away. Bad throw by Ronnie there. That really sucks and you know the defense is going to pin their ears back now knowing we can't run the ball.


----------



## Sturgisjeff

SDSU wins 30 to 20 over YSU


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Kick to Gates at the 9 and stopped at the 20. I hope our coaches absolutely run our special teams guys this week. They've looked terrible.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Pitch to Gates for a loss of 2-3.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch overthrows Hilton. Way out of bounds. 3rd and 12. Momentum squarely with NDSU right now.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bison rush 4 and get a sack on 3rd and 12. 4 vs 5 and they get Ronnie.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Should be a block in the back here. Flag down on the punt.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Backs them up to the 15 or so. Hopefully our defense can calm things down. A TD here could really open the flood gates. We need to take momentum back.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Stop by Roberts for a gain of 1-2.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Handoff and a big gain. Man, what a let down. Simple running play and we overpursed the line of scrimmage.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

3rd and 14 and we give up a screen pass for like 60 yards. Are you serious?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

2nd and goal on the half yard line. Bison certainly going to try to punch it in here.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Touchdown NDSU.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

21-12 after the XP. 21 unanswered by NDSU.


----------



## jno2879

alright comback time!


----------



## SycamoreFan317

We blitzed on the screen pass and there was nobody to stop it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Deep kick to Cheeseborough at the 6. Returned to the 23.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreFan317 said:


> We blitzed on the screen pass and there was nobody to stop it.


Right. Doesn't make sense to send the house on 3rd and 14.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch incomplete going to Kent. Fouch has happy feet. He threw into double coverage.


----------



## Eleven

We HAVE to establish some kind of running presence...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch deep pass almost picked off. Looks like he was trying to go to Hilton. Mardis was also there.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

3rd and 10 for a pickup of 5 but since Nut tried to keep going, he gets a 1 yard pickup. 4th and 9, punt.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Eleven said:


> We HAVE to establish some kind of running presence...


Yep. They're just rushing 4 and dropping the rest into coverage. This could get ugly unless we make some adjustments.


----------



## jno2879

they need a stop here or this could get really ugly!


----------



## Callmedoc

They are wearing us down...


----------



## Eleven

starting to get ugly... ISU can't stop the run....


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Yep, they are just gashing us on the ground.


----------



## Eleven

You knew they were going to go deep since we just stuffed a run with jamming the box...
Good coverage.


----------



## Eleven

What is that Personal Foul???


----------



## jno2879

wow a personal foul after stopping them thats not good


----------



## Callmedoc

It's called a TERRIBLE CALL.............I see nothing on that...


----------



## jno2879

jesus could the radio guys tell what the penalty was for WTF


----------



## niklz62

Dgreenwell3 said:


> It's called a TERRIBLE CALL.............I see nothing on that...



agreed


----------



## Eleven

Dgreenwell3 said:


> It's called a TERRIBLE CALL.............I see nothing on that...



Who was it even called against??
It was after the play stopped...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

jno2879 said:


> jesus could the radio guys tell what the penalty was for WTF


A garbage call.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Eleven said:


> Who was it even called against??
> It was after the play stopped...


Larry King.


----------



## JustAskin

we gotta tackle


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> Larry King.



was it on the QB?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

3rd and 20. Let's not send the house and give up 40 yards. Keep it in front of you.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Holding on NDSU. Decline it and get the ball back.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

FG good. 24-12 NDSU. Flag down.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Holding again.


----------



## jno2879

alot of penalties wow!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Punting now. 21-12 NDSU.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Touchback. 12:30 left in the game. Our offense needs to do something here.


----------



## Eleven

jno2879 said:


> alot of penalties wow!



'cause they're cheatin'!!  ;-)


----------



## Eleven

Jason Svoboda said:


> Touchback. 12:30 left in the game. Our offense needs to do something here.



Need to give the defense a break with a nice LONG drive... otherwise, we are going to have a seriously hard time holding them.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch to Riston for 12-15.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Gates for 5. Then Fouch to Hilton for 13. If they want to give us bogus PF, that should have been one.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Hilton for 9.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

3rd and 1.


----------



## Eleven

Wow... we converted a QB sneak??  Line surge??  Wow.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

First and goal after nice run by Lough.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

2nd and goal after Lough stopped for no gain, gain of 1.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> 2nd and goal after Lough stopped for no gain, gain of 1.



thought he missed a cutback lane


----------



## Jason Svoboda

FG is good. 21-15 Bison. Defense needs a stop. 8:45 left in the game.


----------



## jno2879

they can do this, would have liked to have seen a screen pass there on third and goal considering they were blitzing....


----------



## jno2879

kickoff coverage is terrible today!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Pooch kick returned to the 50. Well, this is one way to do it. LOL


----------



## Jason Svoboda

jno2879 said:


> kickoff coverage is terrible today!!!!!!!!!!


Tackling today has looked bad.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

3rd and 5. KEEP IT IN FRONT OF YOU!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Or don't.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

3rd and 12. They need to force an incomplete. About a 47 yard FG from current LOS.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

A drop. 4th down. Looks like they will punt.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Nope, FG unit in. 47 yarder.


----------



## jno2879

miss this please!!!!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

No good. Wide right again. 5:44 left and Sycamores get the ball down 6.


----------



## JamesHat

fuckin no good!!!


----------



## SycamoreFan317

The door is open! Will we step through it?


----------



## jno2879

they got a shot another down to the wire one. Time to nickname this team the cardiac sycamores!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Alright O-Line, give your QB some time here.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Reverse stuffed for loss of 1-2. Ugh.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch decapitated, fumbled and recovered by NDSU.


----------



## jno2879

Ballgame!


----------



## JamesHat

game


----------



## Jason Svoboda

They rush 4 and get him. Man, disappointing play by the line.


----------



## SycamoreVictory

How many timeouts do we have?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

TD Bison. 

27-15 with XP coming.


----------



## jno2879

thats disappointing!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bison to attempt a 2 point conversion to make it a 2 TD game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

2 point conversion fumbled and no good. 27-15 Bison with kickoff coming.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4 minutes and change left.


----------



## IndianaState45

time left?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Kickoff to the 6, returned the 16 and fumbled. WHERE IS THE BLOCKING!?!?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Flags down. Ugh.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Illegal sub on D. 12 men in huddle. 1st and 5 with 4:15 to go.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch deep over the middle to Jones. Looks like a PI call is coming.


----------



## Eleven

Our special teams really needs some work for next week...


----------



## jno2879

14 penalties against ndsu and still losing by 12! not good


----------



## Jason Svoboda

15 yard penalty. Ball now on the 36. 4:12 left it looks like.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch overthrows Hilton. 2nd and 10.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Ball knocked down. 3rd and 10.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch escapes rush and overthrows Jones. 4th and 10. 4 linemen STILL getting to Fouch.


----------



## new sycamore fan

We've obviously had no run game at all today--what happened?  37 pass attempts is not where we should want to be, even playing from behind.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch overthrows Hilton and Bison take over on downs.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

new sycamore fan said:


> We've obviously had no run game at all today--what happened? 37 pass attempts is not where we should want to be, even playing from behind.


I think I've said it all day. Offensive line just hasn't been able to block today or open up any holes. I think we may just not have the depth NDSU has as they seem to rotate a lot and always have a fresh defender in there. 

Looks like our D has given up. Just gashed for a huge run on 1st down.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fumble! Recovered by Sewall.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

1st and 10 from the 7 with 2 minutes left.

Crossing route to Kent for 15. Stopped the clock.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Screen to Lough to the 29. Clock still running.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

2nd and 4 pass to Goodlett to the 48. Nice throw on the seam. 26 yard throw.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch to Kent to the 33. Nice throw. 1:15 left.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Fouch hit as he throws, incomplete. Defender pushed 72 right into Fouch.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

NDSU blitzes and incomplete to Hilton. 3rd and 10.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

NDSU blitzes and Fouch completes to Kent for a couple. 4th and 7.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

NSU in nickle. Fouch hit as he throws. Right side of the line beaten badly again. Turnover on downs. 27-15 Bison.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

While the outcome isn't what we wanted, we're getting closer guys. 27-15 is your final. Not bad considering we couldn't run the ball AT ALL. Like 45 pass attempts for Fouch. We could still use a couple more players in a couple spots. We're definitely closing the gap though, and that's what I'm happy to see.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Next two are at home which will give us a chance to regroup.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

27 yards on 26 rushing attempts.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Jason Svoboda said:


> 27 yards on 26 rushing attempts.



That says it all.


----------



## JustAskin

I think I heard we had like 20 run attempts for 25-30 yards rushung, one dementional second half. We spend to much time in the backfield when we do run, the dancing looks good but rarely productive with decent tacklers


----------



## JustAskin

Lough had our most productive runs.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

JustAskin said:


> I think I heard we had like 20 run attempts for 25-30 yards rushung, one dementional second half. We spend to much time in the backfield when we do run, the dancing looks good but rarely productive with decent tacklers



They spend too much time trying to make the big play instead of taking what they can get.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

JustAskin said:


> Lough had our most productive runs.


Yep. No dancing, just run straight ahead.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> Yep. No dancing, just run straight ahead.



RB dancing and kick returners running side to side--both give me reason to throw a tantrum.


----------



## bent20

First game of the year I didn't get to follow. I saw the score at half time and was really pleased. Sounds like, or at least looks like, NDSU was able to do more (adjustments?) in the second half and did a good job of controlling our run game. Tough loss, but at least we represented ourselves well and stayed competitive. Saw WIU lost to MSU today, which is interesting. We're still in contention in the MVC with just about everyone else.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

No, they dominated our running game all day long. Excellent defensive line play.


----------



## ISUCC

I made the short drive up to see the game yesterday, as everyone already knows our run game was totally shut down, but our pass game was really good, Fouch was finding receivers wide open pretty much all day. 

The thing that ultimately killed ISU was the 2 turnovers, had those not happened I really think ISU would have won. 

ISU is close, but not quite there yet when it comes to winning on the road, I really believe they can win at SIU and YSU this year. 

But first they need to keep the win streak going at home for the next 2 weeks. Gotta beat the other Dakota school this next weekend. 

Great to meet some of the ISU parents at the game too, I'd say there were maybe 40 ISU fans there, including President Bradley and Ron Prettyman, among other ISU representatives who flew up. It's a long way to go from Indiana to get all the way up there. 

Get'em next week Sycamores! 
:sycamores:


----------



## ISUCC

just one more comment, there was no way in you know what that there were over 15,000 people there, those numbers were well inflated and probably tickets sold, not people in the stadium. I'd say there were 11,000 there maybe, LOTS of empty seats and really it was a pretty quiet game, but we're not exactly a rival of theirs though.


----------



## ISUCC

just noticed Aaron Archie didn't play on defense yesterday as well, anyone know why? I see he did get in the game though, at least he's listed as having played.


----------



## tjbison

ISUCC said:


> just one more comment, there was no way in you know what that there were over 15,000 people there, those numbers were well inflated and probably tickets sold, not people in the stadium. I'd say there were 11,000 there maybe, LOTS of empty seats and really it was a pretty quiet game, but we're not exactly a rival of theirs though.



Yes they count tickets sold and yes that was the worst attended game of the year, ISU is generally our lowest attended game when here.

of the 15,000 over 9,000 are season ticket holders already.  SDSU game will be rocking

Hope you had a good time


----------



## bent20

We have to get the run game going again. It's a huge part of our offense.


----------



## niklz62

Since i watched it on webcast and not live it seemed to me they were a team that was either geared or game planned to stop the run.  Their DL seemed like some pretty big guys but not the best pass rushers.  Had trouble if their LB's and DB's were as also run first players.  

I assumed this is why we had so many wide open receivers.


----------



## JustAskin

NDSU 's defence was pinching in the middle and that was shutting down the inside but the outside zone runs were there  but we take to much time getting to it. Even if we are gonna pass alot we can't do that if the defenses are gonna have it to easy. All they have to do is stop the middle, pass rush and let the linebackers get out when we committ to outside run. Second half Ronnie was rushed several times, sacked, 14 points scored off of  turnovers. I think their DL did exactly what they needed to do.  As said last night we ended up playing one dementional until the end when Lough was in 3-4 carries and led the team in rushing.


----------



## IndianaState45

I think Archie may have had a minor bump or bruise he was recovering from last week.


----------



## Callmedoc

This game is a big reason why Brock Lough should be getting the ball more...he can be our big physical back that we need...


----------



## BigBlue79

Ok this is just from what I heard from the game...lough had big runs because they weren't keying on him like they did bell and gates...nds approached this game and said, "we are going to take away their run and hilton"...and they did...when I watch us play...I know most of the time that when lough is in motion we run the power o and that when lough is in the backfield by himself we pass because he is a better blocker in protection...we should have let him have more runs out of that formation so I agree but they didn't key on him the same..when lough and gates were in the backfield..they bring the house and are downhill much faster.....the key was alex jones...he should have had a big big day...lots of play actions would have tore them up and then we wait until they take that away and run our regular stuff....we tried to force things to hilton way too much...we also need to execute our screens much better....lots of bad balls thrown and dropped ones...Our d did good...we gave that game away despite all of that...we had no business losing...when I heard on the radion they were stopping our run like that...I knew their LBs were downhill too fast...jones would run right by them all day...


----------



## mgbison

Bison fan's perspective

1.  I wouldn't say you had no business losing.  We gave you 12 of those points on penalties.  Your offense has to score points to win.  27 rushing yards is gonna have to improve or you'll have no chance against uni or sdsu. We win that game 19 out of 20 times. 
2.  Your QB is pretty solid.  He got hit a lot.  If you can develop a running game, he could be really good.  
3.  ISU's special teams need improvement (but that will improve when you have more depth)
4.  NDSU must lead the league in penalties. Not a good stat to have.
5.  I like your head coach.  He's moving the program in the right direction.


The next couple of years are going to be fun to watch.  Most teams in the league are really young.  NDSU, UNI, ISUb and r, YSU all have really young teams.  Its gonna be a battle in the MVFC.  I think 4 of our 6 leading tacklers on sat were freshman.  Good luck the rest of the season and hopefully you can knock off SDSU on saturday.


----------



## Bally #50

Welcome aboard. Nice comments and I feel quite accurate. Looks like things are heading in the right direction for both schools and by the way, your stadium looks pretty slick~  
(Is it really pronounced BI-ZON)?


----------



## Callmedoc

I don't think our running game needs to be revamped...got to remember the trees before this weekend were the 11th best rushing team in the nation...I don't think we made the best of our oppportunities and we gave you guys the game with our own stupidity (a la possibly the worst special teams blocking in the history of man kind)...


----------



## mgbison

The rushing stat may be a bit misleading.  If the 11th in the the nation includes Quincy and St. Joesphs, its gonna be inflated.  Also, MSU and ISUr probably have the 2 worst defenses in the conferences/nation.  

The one thing NDSU, UNI, and SDSU are really good at is stopping the run.  NDSU for example, gave up a ton of rushing yards against ISUr and YSU, but our #70 is the reason.  He was hurt and didn't play against those two teams.  He was the one guy we couldn't afford to lose due to injury and we had him back against the trees. He went down in the early 3rd against WIU and was out for YSU and ISUr.  If he gets hurt again, SDSU will just pound the ball on us and we will be in trouble.  He's a senior and his backups are all freshman and a little undersized to be playing all the time against smashmouth teams.   

NDSU's biggest problem is we have something like 16 freshman on our 2 deep.  We had two terrible recruiting classes back to back after our 10-1 seasons and we only have 5 or 6 kids remaining in our Jr and sr classes. 

This is why I find it interesting to look at oppenent's message's boards and see what they have to say after games.  Two sides to every story.  As NDSU fans we'll say we gave almost gave ISU the game, at the same time your fan base is saying the same thing.


----------



## Eleven

mgbison said:


> 1.  27 rushing yards is gonna have to improve or you'll have no chance against uni or sdsu.
> 2.  Your QB is pretty solid.  He got hit a lot.  If you can develop a running game, he could be really good.
> 3.  ISU's special teams need improvement (but that will improve when you have more depth)
> 4.  NDSU must lead the league in penalties. Not a good stat to have.
> 5.  I like your head coach.  He's moving the program in the right direction.



Can't argue with any of the points quoted above.  ESPECIALLY #3.
Our special teams put our defense in a bad spot all game long.


----------



## new sycamore fan

I wasn't able to make the game--what was the issue with the special teams; blocked punts?  Short kickoffs?  Poor returns?  All of the above?  If this is the case, combined with the interception return for a TD and the lost fumble in our territory, it must have seemed like a reversion to the last 2 years.  They need to bounce back and protect their home field this week.


----------



## bent20

Agree that Lough needs to get the ball more in games like this. We finally got something going in the WIU game when they started giving it to him. If our speed is negated, go with the bruiser.


----------



## True Blue

new sycamore fan said:


> I wasn't able to make the game--what was the issue with the special teams; blocked punts?  Short kickoffs?  Poor returns?  All of the above?  If this is the case, combined with the interception return for a TD and the lost fumble in our territory, it must have seemed like a reversion to the last 2 years.  They need to bounce back and protect their home field this week.



No blocks but short kickoffs and no returns.  It seems like the last two pieces to this puzzle is depth and improved special teams.  They kind of go hand in hand.


----------



## JustAskin

True Blue said:


> No blocks but short kickoffs and no returns.  It seems like the last two pieces to this puzzle is depth and improved special teams.  They kind of go hand in hand.



I think Jason said it best Sat. night. In all aspect of our runs to include returns we try to make the big play everytime instead of A PLAY. Lough lowers his shoulder and gets something everytime instead of dancing for the big play.We can not spend so much time in the backfield or looking on returns. The slow motion replays online were great to see some of these things. The OL did not do as bad a job as some might think. Their defense just played to what we gave them.


----------



## BigBlue79

I wasnt at the game but we gave them 14 points....pick six and fumble on our own 19....D was on the field way too much because our o couldn't pick up the blitz or stop their fast flow linebackers...throw it to jones...but..I think we played bad...that is what i meant by no business losing...we didn't capatalize on their mistakes and made lots of our own...but they are a good team...fouch had a couple of overthrown balls...we must learn to pick up the blitz and use our te's more so they won't send them that much...and we do go for the deep ball too much in my opinion...but the bison had a heck of a punter and this is a game of field position..


----------



## Eleven

True Blue said:


> No blocks but short kickoffs and no returns.  It seems like the last two pieces to this puzzle is depth and improved special teams.  They kind of go hand in hand.



And we gave them too good of field position on some punts with too-long returns.


----------

